# kleine mini Insel und sitzecke vorm teich



## kleinmolli70 (7. Juni 2009)

Habe meine bessere hälfte überzeugen können mir noch etwas rasen abzugeben vorm teich um noch eine kleine sitzecke am Teich zu machen .

Vieleicht nicht die beste Lösung zum sitzen , aber günstig und schnell machbar...
auch wenn holzbode sicher besser ausgesehen hätte , bin ich auch ertsmal so zufrieden ....

Hatte auch wieder superhilfe ,von meinem kleinen Gartenhelferzwerg 

oder was meint ihr ?


----------



## Dodi (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: kleine mini Insel und sitzecke vorm teich*

Hallo Petra!

Ist doch schön geworden, Deine Sitzecke! 
Bestimmt eine günstige und schnelle Lösung.
Mal sehen, wie das im Laufe der Zeit aussieht, aber da kann man ja immer noch etwas dran ändern, wenn es nötig erscheint. 

Toll, dass Du einen so fleissigen, kleinen Helfer gehabt hast.


----------



## Inken (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: kleine mini Insel und sitzecke vorm teich*

Was für eine hübsche Ecke, Petra!! Gefällt mir sehr gut! 

Bei der Hilfe ja auch kein Wunder! 

 ..und was glaubst du, wer da in Zukunft nach Feierabend gemütlich die Beine hochlegt?! 
Du natürlich auch, wenn du schnell genug bist!


----------



## kleinmolli70 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: kleine mini Insel und sitzecke vorm teich*

ja auf mein fleißigen helfer bin ich besonders stolz


----------

